# Hello!



## tikki (Jul 3, 2010)

I didn't make an introduction thread until just now because... well, joining the forum was a sort of emergency move for me, haha. I'm a first time momma of around 100 possibly Chinese, possibly Giant Asian mantids. Please, call me Tikki, and it's nice to meet you all!

I live in the northwest right now and am attending college at the moment, hoping to become an English teacher in Japan. I've always had this weird attraction to icky-stickies and creepy-crawlies, and after seeing a picture of an orchid mantis online, I had a revelation that they _don't just come in green_. I fell in love right then, and though I've since learned that the exotic species like orchids and devil's flowers are not for me (even if I love them so), I've wanted a pet mantis for ages. The eggs finally hatched at around 4:30 today while I was conveniently away making myself some lunch, and it was a big surprise to me-- I didn't know the ootheca needed to be hung or humidified until around a week after I got it! I was fairly certain it wasn't going to hatch at all. They truly are little darlings, though. I have eleven of them in small glass jars with mesh lids at the moment, but in the end I'll only be keeping one for myself. I bonded with it while it was perched on my finger, cleaning its antennae. So even for a bug-lover, I'm kind of strange... haha.

I'm curious about one thing... at what age do nymphs first molt?

Well, I'm happy to know there's a site to come to whenever I need a little help. Again, it's wonderful to meet you all.


----------



## Rick (Jul 3, 2010)

Welcome. They should molt within a couple weeks or so.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi tikki! welcome!


----------



## Tomato (Jul 3, 2010)

Are you doing JET by any chance? I did that, it was hilarious fun.

-Tomato


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Jul 3, 2010)

Welcome. mantids are fun!


----------



## tikki (Jul 3, 2010)

Awesome, thank you Rick! And thank you everyone for your welcomes.

No, I'm not doing JET, but the only reason for that is that I don't know if I would be placed in the middle of rural nowhere or, where I want to be, in a big city. If you could pick where you go, I would be so up for it! I do work with a group of exchange students from Okinawa every summer though.


----------



## Tomato (Jul 3, 2010)

tikki said:


> Awesome, thank you Rick! And thank you everyone for your welcomes.
> 
> No, I'm not doing JET, but the only reason for that is that I don't know if I would be placed in the middle of rural nowhere or, where I want to be, in a big city. If you could pick where you go, I would be so up for it! I do work with a group of exchange students from Okinawa every summer though.


Heh, I was placed in the middle of nowhere just like I asked for. Yanno they get so many applicants desperate to live in Tokyo or Osaka that if you actually ASK to be placed in a rural area, they will grant your wish and then some. I was lucky there was a small supermarket within walking distance of my house. And the bugs....ohhhh the bugs! The only thing I miss more than the food is the bugs. Here, take a look.

I guess they'd come out at night and then get caught red handed at sunrise by the birds:







One of my several collections (I didn't kill any of them, all found that way):






Of course, a lovely mantis (maybe someone can ID for me):






and I'll close with a shot of the view from my house in Shimojo mura, southern Nagano ken....oh I do miss living there  






Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to plug JET or anything. They do pay handsomely though :lol: 

-Tomato


----------



## Tomato (Jul 3, 2010)

tikki said:


> or, where I want to be, in a big city.


guess I should read posts more closely before I start hurling replies :blush: 

oops,

Tomato


----------



## ismart (Jul 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## revmdn (Jul 4, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## tikki (Jul 5, 2010)

Haha, no problem, Tomato. That's an amazing collection and some awesome finds! I really want to go bug-hunting when I visit/move there... all my Japanese friends think I'm crazy, haha, and my American friends call me 'the bug lady'. Did you ever see one of those giant Japanese centipedes while you were there? I've seen videos featuring dead ones that were, I guess, rather puny specimens, but I'd love to hear about a full-sized beasty.

Also, good news! My second ootheca hatched, even after being abandoned in a chilly greenhouse for a night in extremely low humidity... gosh these things are just hardy as heck. And it once again happened while I was conveniently not paying attention, but ah, such is the wonder of birth and life; the sweetest moments seem to slip right under your nose. Wish me luck!


----------

